# PLEASE HELP-Found pigeon



## heidi7 (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi all! I am new to this board and hope someone can help me.

Two days ago a beautiful all white pigeon flew onto our deck. He-or she-appeared a bit dazed. Just wandered around. My family and I knew this wasn't another wild bird because it practically walked right to us.

We thought it had just got separated from it's mate. But two days later it's still here. Yesterday we thought it had flown away but late at night I spied him sleeping cuddled up outside my window on our deck On a very high chair.

He does not have a band on his leg. He leaves for a few hours Each day but comes back. A rescue worker we called said he cannot be traveling alone Because birds travel in packs. And watch out for each other while they sleep.

But this baby doesn't appear to sleep much. He takes catnaps. NOBODY will come out to catch him and that includes the nature society. We have tried, he flies away if we get TO close. In addition We cannot take him in because we have many cats.

What should I do? We leave water and bread pieces outside early in the day. We have put a box out but he seems to prefer the chair.

We are starting to love this bird but are terribly afraid a wild animal will get him. Is there anything else we should be doing? Should we worry about hawks or owls? He isn't on the ground and at first we kept the porch lights on until someone told me he might be better off in darkness(so he could sleep better.) So we turned them off.

Is this A honing Pigeon or a wild one? If someone owned him wouldn't he have a band? And can pigeons take care of themselves alone at night? ANY info would be appreciated. Thanks.

Heidi


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello and thanks for watching out for the pij..

I will post instructions on how to catch him using a trap, also please don't feed him bread but get something like wild bird seed or a seed mix with wheat, corn and peas.. Use the food as bait in the trap to catch him and hope it works:

You could set up a trap and see if you can use it to catch her, I've had so much success using this trap and maybe it will work for you:
http://community.webshots.com/photo...131658492yNoBSK

Here is the instructions for the box/cardboard trap:
--------------------------------------
You can use a paper towel tube, fill it with rocks and tape the bottom, cut a wedge out of the top so that the box can sit in it well..
Tie a string to the bottom of the paper towel tube. 

Get a good box. I usually either cover it well and neatly with a white bag or use stick paper so the pigeons aren't afraid of it, use light colors like white or pale colors not black or anything dark.
Fill a bag with rocks and roll it up like a sausage, tape it well and then stick/tape it to the top of the box at the front side so that when the box falls it falls straight down and much quicker from the weight. 

Set it up with food (espcially big stuff like Corn and Peanuts..) go far away and around a corner or put the string up through a window (as I do) and make sure the pigeon feels comfortable under there, so don't pull the string right away, let him eat awhile until his whole body is under then PULL it quick and he will be under. 

Now take a large piece of cardboard slide it under the box and make sure he stands on it then carry the whole thing inside where it's safe to catch him, DON'T try getting him from under the box by tipping it and trying to catch him (I've had one escape that way) 

Hope it works! 
----------------------------------------------


----------



## heidi7 (Aug 25, 2004)

*More questions*

Mary thank you. We had alread tried (somethng similiar) and it didn't work. He is very squeamish. We also tried a net but Nothing happened with that either.

Also-taking it in our house is not cool because we have several cats and nowhere secure to keep it.(otherwise we'd adopt it Ourselves.) For now all we can do is help it survive outside. I am most concerned that it maybe someoen's lost pet but everyone tells me it would have some mark of identification.

Thanks for the food info-we will get other food. Anything else we should
know? And some questions:

For example-the lights on our deck-would it Be better for him to leave them off or on? And anything we can do to keep animals away? The local vet said he'd probebly find his way home but it's been a few days now-still if NOBODY will come out for him(nature center said only if he's visibly wounded) we do not have alot of options.

We will keep trying to Catch him but I doubt it honestly.And where could we bring him if we did?

Thanks for the help/info!


----------



## Snowbird (Jun 24, 2004)

One thing is for sure: you are right, firstly the bird is in much greater danger than a feral pigeon, because it may not be schooled in the wild and it has no flock (the rescue worker is wrong), and secondly there is some health issue or physical trauma (hit something, etc.) that led to or exacerbated this condition. There are almost no wild animals that "sleep" a deep sleep and they awake from sleep to full alertness in less than a second. If that is not the case than it is a sign of deterioration--really sick birds don't care about their environment.

It may or may not have lost a mate or its fly out flock due to some accident or poisoning, etc. It's still at your home because it is in trouble--it would not stay in such a situation if it had a desired home and it knew how to find it.

First, please feed it a decent pigeon seed mix or at least a wild bird seed and plenty of water--bread will provide calories but condition will surely go down hill just when condition needs to be built.

Since you cannot take him in, which is needed here, can you find someone else that will? Then you can try leading him with a seed trail under a box or into safe room.

"Should we worry about hawks or owls? He isn't on the ground and at first we kept the porch lights on until someone told me he might be better off in darkness(so he could sleep better.) So we turned them off."--Yes, a hawk or something else will get him sooner or later if he doesn't find a loft or a feral flock for support--there is no other realistic possibility. Pigeons can sleep in light, and who knows, maybe he is safer from owls this way.

A great majority of homing racers are banded as chicks with seamless bands, but some recreational flyers use no bands. You could try to ask around for a local pigeon fancier who might have lost a bird. There are white feral pigeons as well.

Pigeons hunker down in a safe place at night if you call that "taking care of themselves". A feral has been taught safe places, a loft bird has a learning curve but the clock is ticking. The status quo here is not in the pigeons favor but if you can find a better situation and vet examination it has a chance.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Welcome to pigeons.com Heidi.
Thank you so much for all you are doing to help this sweet pij. 

*I am most concerned that it maybe someoen's lost pet but everyone tells me it would have some mark of identification*
Unfortunately, unless a pigeon is banded it is highly unlikely the owner will be located. 

By leaving seed & water out for him, you may gain his trust. If there is any chance of catching him we may be able to help you find a home for him.

Does he still appear to be 'dazed'? Is he displaying any other unusual behavior? Are there any droppings on the patio? If so could you check them & post your findings?

Where are you located? We have member throughout the world & by chance you may reside in an area where one, or several, of our members live, that could assist with rescuing, & finding a home for this pij.

If he is leaving for a few hours a day, there very well may be a mate near by.

Please do keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## heidi7 (Aug 25, 2004)

*Will take your suggestions*

Thanks for the quick response-nobody that we've called yet has been able to help-maybe we can call the nature society baCK and explain that the bird is not ok-it's really sad that they wont do anything till he is injured or bleeding.Maybe post a newspaper add to.

I would love to take him if I could-I talked to one resue person who only deals with pet type birds and one worker who tried to get him(trap him) and then gave up and said he'd fly home. It is REALLY frustrating.

Well-the good thing is he is rather high up( on a very high chair right outside my window.) I willl Try to find a cage to lure him into.

I hope he didn't lose His flock! Maybe I could take him to a park near us where I know alot of pigeons dwell? But I wouldn't do that unless I knew he could take care of himself.

In the meantime I have turned the deck lights back on.Are pigeons supposed to sleep with their eyes open? It Seems his always are. He's all hunkered down right now.

He must have SOME survival skills because he disappears for hours during the day and shows up at night. whenever anyone goes near him he knpws to fly away immediately(onto the roof) and also to sleep on high ledges or places. He doesn't act totally like a people friendly bird though He lets us get kind of close before flying off.

My dad just told me there aren't any hawks around here and as for racoons our deck is high up and boarded off so I feel a bit better about THAT.

Any help or suggestions by anyone are appreciated-this bird is so beautiful! Thanks.

Heidi


----------



## heidi7 (Aug 25, 2004)

*Hi cindy*

There are some bird droppings. I can't check them now because he's on the chair and will fly off if I Open the door. But their there-LOTS of them-LOL-is that good or bad?

He SEEMS ok now-he flys off as mentioned during the day. HE Was alert enough to avoid capture from us-LOL-But he just seems a bit lost-we figured he was leaving during the day to hunt for food. He is here in mornings, then goes for a few hours-back around early afternoon-then goes again-comes back And huddles up for the night.I'd BE Really happy if it was his mate!

He drinks ALOT of water. And how do pigeons sleep? His head sort of hunkers down one minute but five minutes later he's up again-eyes mostly open-and he pecks at his Feathers alot.

Mostly he just stares straight ahead. When he is here during the day he walks. All over our deck. just looking at everything. It seems like he's adopted us but then again-we've been feeding him so maybe he just likes our food!

I'm SO worried about animals getting him. Of coarse I'll keep you posted and keep feeding me any advice you have-should I examine the droppings tomorrow and is it good that there their?

I will get birdseed as well-should i put a cage out with newspaper? Also-I take the food in at night because someone told me birds do not eat at night and I don't want to Accidently lure any other animals over.

Heidi


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Heidi,
If you have something to put this baby in, there is a good chance you can catch him while it's dark as pigeons don't see well at night.

Providing you can reach him, turn off the patio light, go outside & wait for a few minutes then walk up *behind * him & grab him. 

Many a times I have had to wait until dark for an ill or injured pigeon to get comfortable on my patio then I have no problem catching them. Sometime I've even had to get a small ladder, as the pigeon has taken to the top of one of my cages, & they don't even move with all the noise.

*It seems like he's adopted us * 
He feels safe at your place.

Let us know how things are coming along.

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Maybe I could take him to a park near us where I know alot of pigeons dwell? But I wouldn't do that unless I knew he could take care of himself.*
If you are able to catch this little sweetie, please notify us *first* before taking him to the park. As a general rule, white pigeons are not 'street smart' like the common pigeons & are a fine target for any predator. 
There is a good chance one of us can take him in. 

*In the meantime I have turned the deck lights back on.Are pigeons supposed to sleep with their eyes open? It Seems his always are.* 
Pigeons sleep with their eyes closed, however, if the patio light is left on, he will be alert. 

Cindy


----------



## heidi7 (Aug 25, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Man I'm glad I found this site! It's nice that people care about this little bird!

Well-I'll leave the porch light on then. And yes I will try to catch him tomorrow but have to wait till then as I will need help and everyone is asleep now(also need to take him SOMEWHERE-we have a few crazy cats and our house wouldn't be safe-our cats get in EVERYWHERE! With cats like ours he's probebly safer outside!

where is everybody located? It would be great if someone could take him-also what about calling a local pet store? could they take him?

Lastly-is there any way to help him find his mate-or whoever he got separated from?

The rescue worker thought maybe someone had Bought him to release at a wedding or party-but isn't that DOVES they do that with?

If he's not a wild bird and isn't banded maybe that's a possibility.

I'm going to sleep now but keep feeding me advice- Thanks.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*The rescue worker thought maybe someone had Bought him to release at a wedding or party-but isn't that DOVES they do that with*
The rescue worker was correct Heidi. White 'homing pigeons' *are* used for ceremonial release (e.g., weddings, special occasions, etc.). Once properly trained, they can be released, by their owner, at a ceremony & then fly back home. Sometimes arriving home before their owner.  

Pigeons are members of the dove family. The city pigeons we see in the parks, parking lots, streets, etc., are also called 'Rock Doves'.

They are truly a facinating bird.  

Cindy


----------



## heidi7 (Aug 25, 2004)

*hi-our baby survived another night*

Hi. Well I have to go to work now but the sweetie is ok when last checked-perched on a ledge and I found some BIRDSEED which I fed him-he ate it and drank some water.

Today family members will be calling another local vet, a pet store(to see if anyone lost a bird) and the nature society again. We will also look for a bird cage. And get more food for the cutie who we have named "snowcone".

Thanks for all the advice-I will check this site later so anything else please post.


----------



## heidi7 (Aug 25, 2004)

*Update on the sweet baby*

Hi all-Well alot has happened with the bird today. I was at work all day but my parents called 1)the nature society back(never returned our call) 2)The local vet who referred us to someone who might be able to take him. My dad got a whole bag of birdseed and baby was fed. He ate. Quite alot. LOL. He does not look sickly. If anything, since he came to us, he's gained a few pounds-lol.

Here is what transpired today.

We found Not one but TWO people who said they'd take him-unfortunetly they said we have to Catch him ourselves-we still have not been able to. Our neighbor lent us a birdcage and we tried to lure him in with food again But it didn't work. These two people (one the vet referred us to and one found through a friend) wont help us catch him-they said if WE can't catch him they probebly couldn't do it either.

We tried the net again and that didn't work either. We've tried to Capture him several times and it just doesn't work. Right now he is on our roof-I Don't know if that's good or bad he didn't hunker down in the chair tonight(though he still may). Maybe He's gaining energy.

Now my neighbor's involved too. We found out where he goes during the day-to HER house-flys in her trees and today she had a builder at her house doing some work and guess who surprised him on top of his building truck? He is a very inquisitive bird. So now she wants to help him too. 

My neighbor has double the cats that we do and she begged the builder to take him but he said no.
So-I have a home for him-but STILL can't catch little sweety. Now you guys can tell me if this is true but everyone said not to worry about wild animals-that it sounds like he has lived in the wild, is ued to dangers, and can take care of himself-alot of people have told me there are no hawks around here so that makes me feel a little better. (Oh-I HOPE that's true!)

All we can do is 1) try to catch him again and 2) try to find someone to help us. He is flying it seems more and more so maybe he will leave on his own(though I'd miss him).

Lastly I think I know where he came from. We spotted him sunday morning and saturday night there were TERRIBLE storms-rain, thunder, a few tornados spotted-I bet that is connected to his sudden appearence in our home.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Are you absolutely sure he isn't banded Heidi?

*Now you guys can tell me if this is true but everyone said not to worry about wild animals-that it sounds like he has lived in the wild, is ued to dangers, and can take care of himself*
The difference between this pigeon & our 'common' pigeons is that he is white, which makes him more of a target to any predator, not only hawks. 
I would rather see him in a large aviary. 

The picture below is a perfect example of how a white pigeon stands out among a flock of 'common' pigeons. This beautiful bird came by one afternoon, ate with the flock, made himself right at home, rested a bit then was on his way.

Cindy


----------



## heidi7 (Aug 25, 2004)

*Snowcone*

I don't THINK he's banded. I've looked at him, and my parents and even the one rescue worker who tried to get him with a net.

Nobody has seen a band.

Is there a possibilty we could be missing it? are any bands hard to see? I can look again.

DO you know if it's better for him to be on the roof or on the chair like yesterday? Last I saw him he was on our roof,thumping about, apparently intending to sleep there-I wonder why he did not take his usual position on chair. He's much higher up now.

I know he sticks out being white-I worry about possims and skunks too-but maybe then being on the roof is good(though if he flies away I wont be able to see him.)

He ate a huje plate of bird seed and drank alot of water.He's doing alot of flying.

I'd like him to be safe to. I am a little mad at the nature society for their lack of help.

i can't try to even catch him if he stays on the roof. Other birds seem to scare him though I saw him practically right on top of a little squirrel and he seemed fine with him.

Heidi


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Heidi,

Thanks for trying to help out this bird. He is probably on the roof, instead of the chair because of the attempts to capture him. It sounds like he is healthy and healthy birds usually do not let themselves be caught that easily. Heck!...sometimes it's hard to even catch a sick and injured one. If a bird is easily caught or picked up, it is usually very sick or badly injured. At this point, the bird knows you are trying to catch it and is going to be wary.
I think your best bet would be to use the trap that Mary told you about in an earlier post. You should set it up near where you put the bird's food and water. Just leave it there for a day or two for it to "fade into the scenery." Gradually move the food and water closer to the trap until eventually the food and water are right under it. It may take a few days, but what have you got to lose? At this point, I think the bird will be on the lookout for someone trying to sneak up on it, so this method may work, even if it takes a day or two.

Good luck and thanks for caring....

Linda

PS I have about 80 birds that come to visit daily and there are at least six white pigeons among them. None of them are banded, so I don't know if they are ceremonial escapees or just naturally occurring white ferals. They sure are pretty and luckily not too many hawks and such around here.


----------



## Snowbird (Jun 24, 2004)

We still do not know if this is a feral or a house bird--as Linda mentioned there are plenty of white ferals--I have two in my flock of 120. However, the bad weather and the birds behavior suggest a house bird lost and trying to figure the ropes.

Life on the roof may give the bird a better view to see a hawk coming, but it will definitely expose the bird to attack. 

The hearty eating and weight gain also suggest a bird that did not know how to find food in the wild, especially since you said there are ferals close by--another piece of evidence for a home bird. The good news is that the bird needed only food and water to come into decent form.

The most likely conclusion is the bird is a home bird, and as such, is likely to get killed before it connects successfully to a feral flock where it would get a degree of support (there is pretty much no place with no coopers hawks on a continental mainland). Therefore, the best plan is to catch it and get it to an aviary setting of some sort, and this gets back to Linda's plan for capture, which is the best I have heard of. Good job and keep trying.


----------



## heidi7 (Aug 25, 2004)

*Update*

Hi all. Sorry for the delay-computer problems.I just read the last two posts.

Our sweet baby spent another night on the roof. But in the last few days he was coming here less and less. He came here the other day only to eat. That was friday. When i came home from work he stopped by and ate a whole plate of birdseed. Since his visits were getting less and less(the last day he did not sleep here) we had a feeling he was getting ready to leave.


Sure enough on friday after he ate he turned his back on us and was sort of looking off in the distance-I started outside and he flew to the other side of the deck. He seemed distracted and my parents and I actually looked at each other and said "he's going". He did. We haven't seen him Since friday but we watched him fly away and just somehow knew he wasn't coming back.

I MISS HIM!

The Very First rescue worker had told us that might happen-that he might just be dehydrated and once he got his strength back he'd go home. Looks like he did....

There is a park near us with many pigeons including white. Have a feeling he might dwell there. 

Also the worker told us if he lives near here he might come back now that he knows we will feed him.

I hope He's ok- I KNEW he wasn't coming back that day-just a gut feeling.He seemed energized, and anxious to go.

Do pigeons have a good sense of direction?


I wish we could have trapped him but I also feel like he's a smart baby and wouldn't have left without knowing How to Get where he wanted to go. I am so glad we saw him and fed him-THANKS GUYS!!!!!! The birdseed helped Immediately-he started flying more unlike when we just gave him bread.

any thoughts?

Heidi


----------



## heidi7 (Aug 25, 2004)

*hi cindy and all.*

The board is a bit confusing-I posted a reply but there seems to be two setS Of messages for me-I wanted to give you all an update about baby.

Can you let me know if my update post from today was seen? thanks.

Heidi


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Heidi,
Yes, your updated post came through just fine. Thank you.

It's a 'bittersweet' event when we become attached to one of our fine feathered friends & they decide it's time to move on. 

*Do pigeons have a good sense of direction?*
A pigeon's sense of direction is quite good. Your new found friend will indeed remember where you live. At some point in time, he may stop by again.

You were so kind to have looked after him & you can be assured he was ever so grateful.  

Cindy


----------

